# Architecture in Prague



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

Traveling in Prague, its beautiful here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

This is a novel way to collect condensation on the interior of large stained glass windows. Prague.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the door knob.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

Check this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

And 1,000 years from now, what is going to be left from this country, will be a big pile of plastic $#!T from Walmart that refuses to decompose.

Sad.



Delta


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

drhandy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vicious circle

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Incredible pictures. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

drhandy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This was closing off the tunnel at a fortress. So, the shooting out/shooting in theme has real meaning. Here's another couple photos taken inside the fortifications.







.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow, really beautiful! Thanks for sharing here!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

As a mason,I get real excited to see photos of buildings like these. We can do the same here if we ever get away from our cheap,disposable mindset and started to thing in terms of posterity,especially in residential housing.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Bye the way,thank you for taking the time to share your trip !


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

From Cesky Krumlov. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

+ You have a great eye for photography,real nice job of framing your photos ! Maybe,you missed your calling ! :laughing:


Beautiful simply beautiful ! Thank you again for taking the time to share.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! Are the peopl in the CR really a bunch of Bohemians, or is that just a rumor?


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

Southern half of CR is mostly Bohemian, it's even called the Bohemian region. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy (Feb 23, 2017)

Building a castle on a rock foundation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lge77 (Jun 20, 2017)

Great photos! Makes me want to visit Prague soon.


----------



## MarkL (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes Prague is beautiful.


----------

